# How To Clean Baskets?



## katlupe

Is there a safe way to clean baskets so they don't fall apart? I need to use hot water on them and I am afraid of ruining them.

I have a variety of baskets, a fruit basket, bread baskets of 3 sizes, a couple for picking things from the garden and one large one for packing a picnic to take with us. They were all in my pantry and we are going through one of those mice infested times we get every now and then. Well they got into my baskets and ALL of them! How can I safely clean them? I love these and have collected them for a period of years. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

katlupe


----------



## RedTartan

I saw a segment on Martha Stewart's show years ago that addressed how to clean baskets. She said people commonly believed that you can't wet baskets. This is untrue. I'm so glad I saw that show as I've cleaned my baskets many times since then without a problem. She said it's fine for you to wet your baskets, but you should NEVER soak them. She used a gentle cleaning solution (if I were you, I'd use either dish water or a weak lysol or pinesol solution since mice were there. Yuk!) to wet the baskets and then used various brushes to scrub them to get into all the nooks and crannies. Then she rinsed them with her garden hose and let them dry in the sun.

HTH,

 RedTartan


----------



## Lucy

I have put mine through the dishwasher with no problem. I wouldn't do it with ones that I feel are valuable to me, though. I have also put them in the shower and used the handheld shower on them with soapy water.


----------



## culpeper

Wicker baskets and furniture can be scrubbed with warm sudsy water, then rinsed with salt water, then air dried. Rub with lemon oil occasionally. Do not allow wicker furniture to freeze â it will cause splitting and cracking.

These sites might interest you:

http://www.wickerwoman.com/basketcare.html

http://www.mrsfixit.com/Fixits/FixitDetails.asp?id=123

http://www.balloonlife.com/publications/balloon_life/9512/bsktcare.htm

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070304222116AAUPwrk


----------



## katlupe

Thank you for the answers. I will get to work on cleaning them today. Nice sunny day to set them outside. I knew you all would have the answers!!!

katlupe


----------



## Nel frattempo

I use the outside water hose, and blast the dust/dirt out of them. That also seems to help tighten up the weave. For smaller baskets, I just dunk them in soapy water in sink, the rinse under strong stream of water. I dry them by hanging on front porch.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

I have cleaned baskets by putting vinegar and water in a spray bottle and spritzing them real well. It worked great.


----------



## DW

Like everyone said above plus I had a friend as a final rinse would make a weak bleach solution, rinse and hang outside to dry.


----------

